# rose plant food?



## SENS1MILLA (May 27, 2007)

i found some of this rose water soluble food in my garage, the npk ratio is somewhere around 16-24-12.  the npk looks good for the flowering stage but i dont know if i should use it or not. let me know what you think. thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

It would prolly work.

Let us know.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (May 27, 2007)

will do, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

SENS1MILLA said:
			
		

> will do, thanks for the quick reply.


 
Hehe, you got lucky; I just happened to see it quick!

I'm going to hang out in chat for awhile if anyone wants to chat.


----------

